

Eric Schmidt called out by own employee for interrupting female panelist at SXSW - thenobsta
http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2015/03/17/eric_schmidt_at_sxsw_google_chairman_called_out_for_interrupting_female.html

======
kelukelugames
How much of the responsibility lies with men to stop interrupting? And how
much with women to not allow interruptions?

I don't think interruptions are a simple issue where gender is the sole
factor.

------
kleer001
Good good, one step closer to equality. I hope those guys were suitably
chagrined.

